# What happens when you ride an underweight horse?



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does it hurt the spine? What else?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Gives risk of the animal collapsing on you, pulls its weight down even further, causes sores and bruising from lack of padding...those are just a few things that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## humblerumble811 (Sep 10, 2013)

They are a weaker horse and u risk injury
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Why would you want to ride an underweight horse? They've been through so much losing the weight and being skinny; shouldn't you give them a chance to fatten up and be comfortable again before riding them?


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would never ride an underweight horse! I was just trying to think of reasons of why not to for people who do.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

fair enough! yeah, it's just a lot of stress on an already weak horse! just like with people. you wouldn't take a malnourished person and make them go into work carrying weight on their backs. it's just not healthy! they need to build weight up and come back into work gradually to avoid injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Chances are, if the horse is substantially underweight to the point where they shouldn't be ridden because of it, they have other problems as well. Skinniness is a sign of underlying problems.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your body (and your horse's body) needs energy in order to complete basic functions such as food digestion, circulation, etc.

If you rob a horse of its energy, it cannot complete those basic needs. It also has no chance of improving in condition because it will be using its reserves for your own selfish needs.

There is also less padding so there is bigger chance of injury. Also they are more lethargic, and more exposed to feeling blows. Without fatty tissue things like kicks from other horses will be more severe and damaging. 

And it's just really inconsiderate.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It depends on *how* much underweight a horse is and how it's health is overall.

In an otherwise healthy horse who simply needs 100 lbs or so, light riding can actually help them metabolize the food they are receiving better than little to no activity can. Pouring the feed to an undernourished horse, or pouring the feed to a sedentary horse, can both cause problems.

I realize your question is hypothetical, but wanted to give some other considerations.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I agree on what you mean when you say "underweight". My horsie is a very tough keeper, and is always a bit ribby, but he is in full work. So, it really just depends...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If the horse is truly underweight it wouldn't just hurt a horse (by putting lots of stress on it's _heart and lungs_, as well as legs and back), it would also hurt my self-respect to ride one. There is such a thing as _compassion_. You (general you) is NOT forced to the physical stress when you are malnourished and/or sick, and neither should be any live creature!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say body score is between 1.5 and 2.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I would consider it to be outright cruelty to ride a horse that was a 1.5 - 2 body score. A _slightly_ ribby (as in, you can see the outline of the first 3 or 4 ribs) horse with free access to plenty of good food is one thing, an emanciated horse is another entirely.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

ilikehorses2 said:


> Does it hurt the spine? What else?


Anyone with any lick of sense wouldn't need anymore reason than this.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

May I ask what is the purpose of the thread? 

As Cat already said it's just a common sense NOT to work out a starving (or sick) animal.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know somebody who wants to ride their underweight horse...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ilikehorses2 said:


> I know somebody who wants to ride their underweight horse...


So do you need some facts to go talk to them? Just tell him/her that horse can die or be injured permanently. And that it's simply abusive and inhumane to ride an emaciated animal.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! Hopefully he/she will listen (unfortunately many people don't  ).


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Did this friend just buy the horse or did he/she allow it to become this thin themselves? If they're the ones that allowed the animal to get that thin in the first place (if it truly is a 1.5), maybe you ought to be calling your local humane association or something... there is never an excuse for your horse to be so thin that it's spine, ribs, and hips are showing.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

The horse is getting supplements and everything. She is gaining weight.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you have to be careful about what you call 'underweight'
A super fit well muscled horse can actually look thin compared to how it would look when it came in off grass prior to getting in shape for a seasons work
You have to look at the body score really, muscle tone, general health - are the eyes dull, is the coat lacking a healthy shine, is the skin dry and dehydrated. What are the horses energy levels like


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

We have 2 OTTB's at our barn. They are both EXTREMELY tough keepers. We have to give them lots of grain, and they are both still ribby. But if they don't get worked, they are so hot-headed you can't handle them. Sooo, it's a tough one with them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it makes your butt look big


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my horse severely underweight and his owner had been riding him hard (running barrels ect). He had horrible back pain that took months of chiro and rest to fix, is incredibly cinchy and will rear occasionally when cinched, and has a reluctant attitude about being ridden now. It's taken months of chiro, vet and now finally working with a trainer to try to get him back to being a working member of equine society.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

